# Track day in Socal



## Hagbeard (Mar 7, 2003)

PbFut said:


> If you want to still do Cal. and can't swing February, drive up to Willow Springs on the 2/11. Get there by 9:30 and look for a Blue M-Coupe #14. I'll take you out for a 20 minute session so you can get a feel for what it's all about. You can sit in a drivers meeting if you want. You can then stay and do another ride later or zip back home. 10 dollar gate fee and sign your life away with the officials is all it takes.


Awesome, thank you. I don't know if I'll be able to take you up on it, but I might be able to escape house remodeling to do so.


----------



## silversprint (Nov 8, 2005)

PbFut said:


> If you want to still do Cal. and can't swing February, drive up to Willow Springs on the 2/11. Get there by 9:30 and look for a Blue M-Coupe #14. I'll take you out for a 20 minute session so you can get a feel for what it's all about. You can sit in a drivers meeting if you want. You can then stay and do another ride later or zip back home. 10 dollar gate fee and sign your life away with the officials is all it takes.


Do you provide complementary car sickness bags? 

Hagbeard don't forget your helmet.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Previously I announced a March 4th open testing day at BRP...this will no longer be an open track day. Sorry.  However, if you're still looking to do something at BRP the track is hosting a performance driving school on 3/5.


----------



## sk8ermoo (Apr 18, 2005)

Well i'll be at the Redline event on the 10th of Feb. Is anyone else going to this? I'll be the LSB M3 there. It's gonna be fun! I've never done that track clockwise before. I've only done it twice counter clockwise. Anyone got any tips for certain turns that they've had trouble with?


----------



## silversprint (Nov 8, 2005)

sk8ermoo said:


> Well i'll be at the Redline event on the 10th of Feb. Is anyone else going to this? I'll be the LSB M3 there. It's gonna be fun! I've never done that track clockwise before. I've only done it twice counter clockwise. Anyone got any tips for certain turns that they've had trouble with?


Becareful going into the chicane until you find the correct line. Go in too fast or off line and either run right of the track or bounce off the curbs and bend a wheel. That chicane is notorious for bent wheels. Ask me how I know.:banghead:

Other than that the track is pretty fun.

There are plenty of videos on the net of SOW CW.

Are you planning to run California Speedway with Redline?


----------



## sk8ermoo (Apr 18, 2005)

silversprint said:


> Becareful going into the chicane until you find the correct line. Go in too fast or off line and either run right of the track or bounce off the curbs and bend a wheel. That chicane is notorious for bent wheels. Ask me how I know.:banghead:
> 
> Other than that the track is pretty fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can see how the chicane can really mess you up. I have some videos on the net of SOW going CW so I think i'll be okay. I don't think i'll be going to Cal Speedway with Redline because of time restraints, but I'd bet it'd be really fun.


----------



## sk8ermoo (Apr 18, 2005)

Well it was really fun! It took me 2 sessions to figure out that you don't have to brake before the chicane and can just slingshot through until the end. It was probably the best track day i've had. I can't get enough


----------

